# Aqua Journal Magazine



## Aron_Dip (25 Nov 2012)

Come across these from a site i get PDF Magazines from thought you guys might like?


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Dec 2012)

Please do not post links to content that is not free, Aqua Journal is a membership service which needs to be paid for. This is in breach of copyright/forum regulations.


----------



## ghostsword (3 Dec 2012)

LondonDragon is right.. 

If it is illegal you should not be doing it, or posting it here. 

I used to subscribe to Aquajournal, but now with the monthly payment I see it as hassle, too lazy to put my card every month, it was much easier to have a single payment.. but I still would not download an illegal copy. 

I strongly believe that the illegal downloads of copyright items is a criminal act that robs the artists and publishers.


----------



## geoffbark (3 Dec 2012)

Was it an illegal download?

i know some magazines allow pdf viewing for free. TFH mag springs to mind!


----------



## Aron_Dip (3 Dec 2012)

geoffbark said:
			
		

> Was it an illegal download?
> 
> i know some magazines allow pdf viewing for free. TFH mag springs to mind!



You are right mate many are free and tbh I never realised it was a subscription PDF


----------



## ghostsword (3 Dec 2012)

Aquajournal is not free, it costs $5 each edition..  you may find it for "free", same way you find movies and music, but it is not free, someone bought it and it is now sharing it..


----------



## nayr88 (3 Dec 2012)

Sharing is caring


----------



## nayr88 (3 Dec 2012)

Isn't it? Haha


That's what they said about my sweets when I was in young school....


----------



## geoffbark (3 Dec 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Aquajournal is not free, it costs $5 each edition..  you may find it for "free", same way you find movies and music, but it is not free, someone bought it and it is now sharing it..




I understand the above but as i gave the example of TFH ( Tropical Fish Hobiest) magazine, this is a paid for mag but the editor company allows viewing of PDF's for free. Was the link similar?


----------



## ghostsword (3 Dec 2012)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Isn't it? Haha
> 
> 
> That's what they said about my sweets when I was in young school....


----------



## geoffbark (3 Dec 2012)

I should have said, you can get access to the free viewing of TFH in a handy app. check your favorite smart phone.


----------



## jack-rythm (3 Dec 2012)

I too have actually found a few versions for free through non illegal sites etc. I think some are actually given out as example reads for potential subscribers. There actually seem to be a fair few u can EASILY get. And these are not through the likes of uTOrrent etc. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatureBoy (3 Dec 2012)

better than the magazine in my opinion is ADA's youtube pages- http://www.youtube.com/user/aquadesignamano that's free   , I find the journal a bit too much of a mantra / brochure for the ADA product line.


----------



## ghostsword (3 Dec 2012)

NatureBoy said:
			
		

> better than the magazine in my opinion is ADA's youtube pages- http://www.youtube.com/user/aquadesignamano that's free   , I find the journal a bit too much of a mantra / brochure for the ADA product line.




This is true.. the videos are amazing.. no nonsense scapes, very good..


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Dec 2012)

Yup please let's support the legal way. Otherwise they decide to stop again the english version and we will miss it since there aren't any other mag which meet up this level of quality and info.

THF may decide to go free as they have good ammount of income from the printed materials and local ads. But ADA only publish the english version this way.


----------



## caxinh (6 Feb 2017)

All PDF File can freely download from this cate: http://vietnamaqua.com/category/kien-thuc-chung/tap-chi-thuy-sinh/aqua-journal/


----------

